
Michigan Musician Faces Child Pornography Charge For Digital Editing Job - ibejoeb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/08/us/08muskegon.html?_r=1&hp
======
newchimedes
I didn't hear about this case. I can understand the parents of the kids
featured in the video being upset, but charging him with child pornography I
think is way too much. Even this part is ludicrous, "While out on bond, he is
restricted from having contact with children or performing music."

I don't understand why a judge would grant those conditions. "You edited a
video to make it look like you were singing an adult song to children. From
now on you are forbidden to contact children or sing any more songs."

Definitely a knee jerk reaction. I hope for his sake he can raise some money
to mount a case against this. I think the courts need to decide stuff like
this...about time they got with this thing called the "Internet".

